# zfs raidz locks up immediately



## arkive (Mar 15, 2011)

Some guidance into determining what is happening and what can be done would be very appreciated. the situation:

Initially, created a raidz (I believe it was raidz) on 4 x 1.5TB drives from a separate FreeBSD 8.0R os drive (I believe this was the version used).

Installed FreeBSD 8.1R to a new os drive, removed old os drive, imported zpools and started zfs scrub. Had to shut down the host (not sure if a *zpool -s scrub* was run before shutdown). Booting the host back up locks up once zpool/zfs is called. Never returns a shell once any zpool/zfs command is run. Ctrl+c doesn't break out of it

Also tried the above paragraph with FreeBSD 8.2R.

I would be happy to run any commands that might provide useful data.


----------



## pelmen (Mar 15, 2011)

I also noticed these issues on 4 different servers (supermicro with adaptec/intel onboard sata. 6 disk in raidz2) - some of them stably for a long time on FreeBSD 8.0. After upgrading to FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and import the new version of zpool, the server was one random time a day to disappear - without  any messages in log or console - just freeze. After each return, I run *zpool scrub* - it goes without problems.


----------



## Sebulon (Mar 15, 2011)

I had similar issues before. I got a tip from an Oracle tech to try with Solaris 11 express, which basically is a newer OpenSolaris- without the "Open" part=)

I booted up live, imported the pool, was able to scrub clean and then go back to BSD.

Hope it works!

/Sebulon


----------



## Alt (Mar 15, 2011)

Got similar bug year ago





> Make zfs raidz1 with 4+ disks.
> Shutdown system. Replace 1 disk with new one and remove other. So, we removed 2 disks from pool and its broken. Boot and command `zpool status` - it freezes. Need to say it take effect with other commands: import/export/destroy, so actually pools become uncontrollable..


kern/142563

arkive, you can try to fix this my renaming(or moving to other place) zfs cache file from /etc/zfs/.. Then reboot.. But after this you should re-import pool, or even may lose data


----------



## arkive (Mar 15, 2011)

Sebulon said:
			
		

> I had similar issues before. I got a tip from an Oracle tech to try with Solaris 11 express, which basically is a newer OpenSolaris- without the "Open" part=)
> 
> I booted up live, imported the pool, was able to scrub clean and then go back to BSD.
> 
> ...



Do you think it's worth trying openindiana (livecd) for this?


----------



## arkive (Mar 15, 2011)

Alt said:
			
		

> Got similar bug year agokern/142563
> 
> arkive, you can try to fix this my renaming(or moving to other place) zfs cache file from /etc/zfs/.. Then reboot.. But after this you should re-import pool, or even may lose data



After you *mv*'d /etc/zfs/ were you able to run a *scrub* and bring the array back online?


----------



## Alt (Mar 16, 2011)

arkive, don't know. You can ever lose your pool. It's just a last way what you can do.


----------



## arkive (Mar 16, 2011)

What I've done so far that seems to be working (scrub is still going) with FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE:


```
zpool export <poolname>
zpool import <poolname>
zpool upgrade <poolanem>
zpool scrub <poolname>
```

A couple of things to note: when I was trying to run the import there were messages about vdev.no_replicas along the lines of:

```
zfs vdev failure, zpool=<poolname> type=vdev.no_replicas
```

Running a *zpool status* showed 2 of the 4 drives as UNAVAILABLE. *atacontrol list* showed only 2 of the drives. I powered down the machine and rearranged some of the power cables then booted back up. All drives showed in *atacontrol list* and *zpool status*. So I resumed with the import.


----------



## User23 (Mar 16, 2011)

pelmen said:
			
		

> I also noticed these issues on 4 different servers (supermicro with adaptec/intel onboard sata. 6 disk in raidz2) - some of them stably for a long time on FreeBSD 8.0. After upgrading to FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and import the new version of zpool, the server was one random time a day to disappear - without  any messages in log or console - just freeze. After each return, I run *zpool scrub* - it goes without problems.



We had similar/same problems, it was a bug and it is fixed now.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21147


----------



## arkive (Mar 16, 2011)

now then, anyone happen to know how I can set the subject to solved?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2011)

You can't yet. You need 10 posts and 10 days of membership. Then it's a matter of editing the first post in 'Go Advanced' mode. If you have some time to read (and you should): http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11799


----------



## pelmen (Mar 26, 2011)

User23 said:
			
		

> We had similar/same problems, it was a bug and it is fixed now.
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21147



Yes, updating to -STABLE fixed my problem too. This is a real serious bug in the base system, why no patch was made?


----------

